# vu-meter mit vielen möglichst vielen led's...



## en2k (14. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

ich bin seit mittlerweile 3 Wochen auf der Suche nach einem Schaltplan für ein VU-Meter, welches mir die Aussteuerung nicht mit kümmerlichen 10 oder 12, sondern mit möglichst vielen LEDs anzeigt (32 pro Kanal oder auch mehr).

Falls jemand sowas schonmal gemacht hat, vielleicht einen Link kennt oder den Plan daheim hat, bitte posten (sofern er nicht irgendeinem Copyright unterliegt)! Danke im Voraus!

Ciao, Nino


----------



## Martin Schaefer (14. Juli 2003)

Hi,

viel Spaß beim Basteln. 

http://www.tekniikka.oamk.fi/~archy/vu-meter/

Gruß
lightbox


----------

